# Chemone Clen:  A few questions



## waddell47 (Mar 29, 2010)

I've never used liquid clen...or Chemone, for that matter.  Anyone had good success from either?  Seems legit.  It's grape flavored and that kinda worries me a little.


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 30, 2010)

waddell47 said:


> I've never used liquid clen...or Chemone, for that matter.  Anyone had good success from either?  Seems legit.  It's grape flavored and that kinda worries me a little.



They have always had a good reputation in the past.
The flavoring is common in these liquid orals due to the horrid 
taste.


----------

